# 3x3x3 - April 17 - 23, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck!

1. D2 U' B L D' F' L' B D F' L R' B2 F' D L' R' D F2 R D L U2 D R2
2. R2 L2 D2 U F L2 B' R' B L B2 U L' B' R' B' L' F B2 U B D B D' B
3. U2 D L B' R U' D2 F2 D U' R' L' F2 D U L B' F U2 F L U L2 F' U2
4. R B F U2 B R' U2 B' U R L2 U2 L D2 U' L' R B L2 F2 U L' B2 F R2
5. D2 U B' F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D L' U2 B' D' L R' F D L R U2 F D F2 B2


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 18, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Average: 19.36
Times: 17.88, 18.50, 21.70, (17.62), (21.73)
Quote: Typical average.


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 38.65
Times: (29.44) 36.86 (41.02) 40.19 38.89

This is decent, could be better.


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 18, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 15.91
Times: 16.24, 14.79, (18.12), (14.04), 16.71

Better than last week.


----------



## Gungz (Apr 19, 2006)

name : Yu Jeong-Min

14.06 (13.42) 14.33 (15.59) 14.89
avg. 14.42

----------------
normal.. solves


----------



## caseyp (Apr 20, 2006)

Name: Casey Pernsteiner
Average: 15.25
Times: (13.43), (16.65), 15.67, 15.44, 14.65

Not bad.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2006)

Thom Barlow
20.41
19.59 (22.43 17.69) 19.78 21.87

nice scrambles, bad solves


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 20, 2006)

Jon Morris
14.84
(12.65), 15.42, (16.78), 15.47, 13.62

Nothing special...


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 21, 2006)

Average: 19.20
Times: 18.76 18.90 19.93+ (20.64) (17.44)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## AbelBrata (Apr 22, 2006)

Name: Abel Brata
Average: 25.67
Times: (21.69), (31.50), 27.63, 21.93, 27.43


----------



## BillT (Apr 22, 2006)

Name: Bill Tuscher
Average: 18.27
Times: 16.78 (14.58) 19.23 18.79 (22.12)

I was way too tired for this... I should've waited. Anyway, the 14.58 was an OLL skip and the 22.12 locked up like crazy.


----------



## ambierona (Apr 22, 2006)

Name: Ambie Vald?s
Average: 24.22
Times: 23.81, (25.75), 24.19, (21.92), 24.66

my other cube just broke..


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Apr 23, 2006)

name:Zarqa Malik
average:38.02
times:37.43, 37.36, (41.42), (34.82), 39.28
quote: :blink:..could have been better..to lazy.. :blink:


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 23, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 21.70
Times: 20.23, (19.93), 20.78, (25.53), 24.09


----------



## dougreed (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for competing.

*
1. Yu Jeong-Min...........14.42
2. Jon Morris.............14.84
3. Casey Pernsteiner......15.25
*
4. Frank Morris...........15.91
5. Bill Tuscher...........18.27
6. Michael Fung...........19.20
7. Andy Tsao..............19.36
8. Thom Barlow............20.41
9. Craig Bouchard.........21.70
10.Ambie Valdes...........24.22
11.Abel Brata.............25.67
12.Zarqa Malik............38.02
13.Patrick Kelly..........38.65


----------

